# Jelp. leaving in 3 hours - Cosco Scenera is COMPLETELY LOOSE when isntalled RFing



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

In a Hyundai Accent. It doesn't get tight at all, neither with latch nor with the seatbelt. it is so loose. It has no fastening clamps for belts like the Britax Boulevard has, and it appears it is impossible to get this thing sit tight. It mooves about 5 inches to the sides, and compeltely loosely up and down. When put in forward facing it is fine, but rearfacing is impossible. how do you do it? Do you add belts? Do you buy different latch belts for it? I tightened the latch belts all the way and it is still loose. HELP!
It is super reasy to put my Britax in that car, both with Latch and the belts.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

We've had a scenera for 3 years and I've never been able to install it RFing. I've spent hours trying in at least 4 different cars, with the help of two strong men, hours and hours of trying, researching on the internet, I've never been able to do it. This is for your 2 yo? If you can't get it in RFing, I would just put him FFing.
Have you tried using a rolled up towel or cut up pool noodle to get the angle right? It is pretty much impossible to install a scenera RFing without the towel or noodle, but I've not been able to do it with the towel/noodle either. I had to FF my days away from 1 year old in it when we got it - we were on vacation, had spent 3 hours trying to install it RFing in the hot Florida sun, I just had to give up, we were out of options.
Luckily we were fine.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Snoopy... I have tried everything, and even got bloody hands from pulling the straps through the openings and stuff. I will return it though, cause we have the britax. Worst case it will break and we have to get a new Radian then, oh well. DS doesn't like forward facing, he was once last year when we borrowed a car seat from friends while we were in Germany. So I will pray pray pray that the Britax will make it safely to Europe today!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Another thing to remember, especially if you are comparing it to the Britax is that you are just looking for movement at the belt path. So if you shake the top, it may move but it might not move at the belt path. Does that make sense? I had a hard time installing my sister's Scenera RF in her Honda Accord but it was because I kept shaking it at the top of the seat. When I finally put my hand above the belt path and shook, it didn't move. She then took it to a CPST to have the install checked and they said it was solid. We did have to use a pool noodle though.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And, are you locking your seatbelts when installing? I've installed a scenera rfing in many cars, and it's worked every time. But you do want to maek sure, like AnnieA said, to only check for movement right where the belt runs through. Also make sure you have the back foot folded for rfing install.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

If you are installing with LATCH, try the seatbelt instead.

I did have to use a rolled towel to get the angle right (even though my son is 3).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It sounds like your belts are not locked.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ya, it sounds like your belts aren't locking....but with LATCH..uh..you are pulling it tight, right? What you need to do is thread the open end of the latch strap you are pulling on back through the beltpath, so you are pulling on it at the correct angle,....pulling it out like to the side, doesn't allow you to pull it tight the way it needs to be.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I've never had a problem installing the Scenera RFing, sounds like you figured out an alternative, but just in case, did you fold down the "leg" that helps stand it up for FFing? Are you sure you're going through the right belt feed? Sorry you've had trouble, but I've personally found it to be one of the easiest carseats to install.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never had a problem installing scenera's rfing... but my trick to carseat install is simply that I literally climb in the seat and yank on the seatbelt/latch belt untill I can't pull it any tighter... then I climb out and 99% of the time its tight enough on the first try.









ETA: You do have to lock your seatbelts first though. In most cars you do so by pulling them ALL the way out - then they lock as they go back in. Some lock in other ways - just check your manual if that doesn't work. Good luck!!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Took me quite awhile to get my back-up Scenera installed in my in-laws old volvo (with no latch and no self locking belts). But the rolled up towel was really key.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I ended up taking my Britax. I did lock the seatbelts and used the right belt slots (it is easy enough to find them both on the seat and in the manual). While it was tight where the belt was threaded through, it moved way too much, e.g. if I simulated movement in a crash with the seat DSs face would have been slammed into the seat. Even a towel didn't make ir much better. I think the Scenera in that particula car is not a good match. It took me seconds with both the seatbelt and latch to install the Britax without flaws... the scenera latch belt is just one while the Britas has one on each side which allows for a far more secure installtion. The Britax made it safely to Europe in thev travel back, no stains, scratches. Im glad I brought it as DS is used to it and recognized it right away and climbed happily into it!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

When testing an installation, use one hand at the belt path. There should be less than 1" of movement. Do not test the top of the seat.

Rear-facing seats without rebound management (tethers or ARB bars) will cocoon towards the back seat in a crash. This cradles the child: the child's face does not slam into the back of the seat. Seats without rebound management are designed this way and a seat that cocoons is not considered any less safe than a seat with rebound management.

(In addition, the Scenera is just a very bendy seat. That's the way it is. It also is designed with a single LATCH belt. That's the way it is. It passes the same tests as the more rigid seats, and it keeps kids safe.)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, you had it installed pefectly fine, then. You only care about movement at the belt path. The rest of the seat will move and absorb the shock in a crash, it's how it's designed.


----------

